# I was banned! Now I'm butt hurt.



## CMB (Jul 22, 2011)

So i get banned at ironmag for giving advice on needto's pct


----------



## minimal (Jul 22, 2011)

Let me summarize 90% of posts in EF


----------



## strength within (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 22, 2011)

lmao, I just posted over their in that thread


----------



## CMB (Jul 22, 2011)

.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 22, 2011)

CMB said:


> you laugh but realize no one gives a fuck about you over there pussy ass bitch, your a nobody. realize that. fuck you and fuck IM and fuck prince another faggot just like you




Sounds like Ironathete guy, even the picture on Ef looks similar, anyone see the resemblance... ? LOL

Hows that resume treating you?


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 22, 2011)

CMB said:


> So i get banned at ironmag for giving advice on needto's pct


 
Need 2 used to be a rep here until he ripped off someone he should have never fucked with. No need 2 spam is tolerated here once he stole from one of our senior members.

Also keep in mind EF is heavily censored so you only see what they want you to see. I was banned there my first day just because I posted 3 studies showing Clomid worked well for recovery. I didn't add any comments or post anything other than the abstracts. These science articles refuted Nelsons posts so instead of dialouging with me he banned me. I asked Need 2 why later and he said it was out of his hands yet he is the mod in charge. 

EF is a spam site. They have one purpose. That purpose is to sell their OTC products even if the products are inferior. Any discussion contrary to praising their products is deleted or edited at EF. There are dozens of gimmicks there that just post positive reviews written by one person. They also have guys bump threads praising his products all the time. EF is an OTC selling machine and many guys buy into it never knowing about the tactics behind the scenes.

Please refrain from postng anything about his products. We value our members and don't want them being sold inferior products.


----------



## minimal (Jul 22, 2011)

Did you know that not masturbating raises testosterone! Try it and you can send me the payment later! GICH!


----------



## GMO (Jul 22, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Need 2 used to be a rep here until he ripped off someone he should have never fucked with. No need 2 spam is tolerated here once he stole from one of our senior members.
> 
> Also keep in mind EF is heavily censored so you only see what they want you to see. I was banned there my first day just because I posted 3 studies showing Clomid worked well for recovery. I didn't add any comments or post anything other than the abstracts. These science articles refuted Nelsons posts so instead of dialouging with me he banned me. I asked Need 2 why later and he said it was out of his hands yet he is the mod in charge.
> 
> ...


 



+1


----------



## CMB (Jul 22, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Need 2 used to be a rep here until he ripped off someone he should have never fucked with. No need 2 spam is tolerated here once he stole from one of our senior members.
> 
> Also keep in mind EF is heavily censored so you only see what they want you to see. I was banned there my first day just because I posted 3 studies showing Clomid worked well for recovery. I didn't add any comments or post anything other than the abstracts. These science articles refuted Nelsons posts so instead of dialouging with me he banned me. I asked Need 2 why later and he said it was out of his hands yet he is the mod in charge.
> 
> ...



so if his products are so inferior, how do you explain that i use it in my pct ( which im in pct now ) and i have recovered every time and kept my strength and my gains???? yeah they most be inferior right. lol please. dont talk if you havent used them


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 22, 2011)

CMB said:


> you laugh but realize no one gives a fuck about you over there pussy ass bitch, your a nobody. realize that. fuck you and fuck IM and fuck prince another faggot just like you


 

wow relax man. no need to be like that around here and calling people faggots and fuck ppl. its just a forum


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 22, 2011)

Question: So it's cool to rip off normal members but when you rip off a "Senior" Member, they get banned?


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 22, 2011)

To all the need 2 sheep that think posting blood work demonstrates his products work for recovery are sadly mistaken. This type of bro science and elementary misunderstandings of the human endocrine system are laughable. Blood work is a valuable tool but unless it's done in a controlled setting it's basically irrelevant. 

If a guy is young and has only run 5-10 cycles, recovery is common WITHOUT any PCT. I could sell you tap water with a need 2 sticker on it and prescribe one ounce of this PCT elixir for 6 weeks and then tell you to get labs to prove it worked. Since your body will start recovery many times without PCT drugs, you will go get labs 6 weeks post cycle and now think you have proof that my tap water PCT works. Hahahahahahaha. Need 2 sheep are not very smart.

This is exactly why we have double blind controlled human studies on medicines. So we can prove they work. The control group receives no meds and the rest are given the medicine so now we have 2 groups to study. Furthermore the researchers don't know who received the meds and who didn't so no bias can occur in the results.

Clomid has many serious studies like those described above that demonstrates it works. Show me 3 controlled double blind human studies that Need 2's products work and then we have something to discuss but until then it's just smoke and mirrors from a bunch of bro's that have very little understanding of sound scientific practices.

There are millions of suckers that have used the HCG diet and swear it works. They lose weight on the diet but there is zero scientific proof that HCG causes any weight loss. In fact there are several serious studies that show HCG is a complete bust for weight loss. The advocates always want you to just buy the HCG and try it for yourself (another ignorant method to prove something). However this proves nothing except that you are below average intelligence. The reason why they lose so much weight is the nutritional intake is very low (500 cals per day). This is exactly why we need controlled studies because highly intelligent researchers can see through the BS marketing and get down to the facts.

Experience is very useful (I have over 24 years of off and on experience with aas) but at the end of the day its the science that provides the proof not some bro on the net saying it worked for him so it must be good.


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Jul 22, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Need 2 used to be a rep here until he ripped off someone he should have never fucked with. No need 2 spam is tolerated here once he stole from one of our senior members.
> 
> Also keep in mind EF is heavily censored so you only see what they want you to see. I was banned there my first day just because I posted 3 studies showing Clomid worked well for recovery. I didn't add any comments or post anything other than the abstracts. These science articles refuted Nelsons posts so instead of dialouging with me he banned me. I asked Need 2 why later and he said it was out of his hands yet he is the mod in charge.
> 
> ...



agree this ^^


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 22, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> lmao, I just posted over their in that thread


 You will be banned at EF. Its how they roll at EF. No one can disagree with them there.


----------



## S_walker (Jul 22, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> *Experience is very useful (I have over 24 years of off and on experience with aas) but at the end of the day its the science that provides the proof not some bro on the net saying it worked for him so it must be good.*




^^^^ Respect!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 22, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> You will be banned at EF. Its how they roll at EF. No one can disagree with them there.




Good call, just got banned

and I was the one keeping it pretty civil


----------



## exphys88 (Jul 22, 2011)

CMB said:


> so if his products are so inferior, how do you explain that i use it in my pct ( which im in pct now ) and i have recovered every time and kept my strength and my gains???? yeah they most be inferior right. lol please. dont talk if you havent used them



This is incredibly poor science, testimonials have no place in the scientific world.  Just because you recovered on these products does not mean that it was the products that made you recover.  As heavy said, we need controls to confirm a cause and effect relationship.  

I could easily say that this morning I ate cheerios for breakfast and then broke my pr on bench, so therefore I conclude that eating cheerios will increase your bench press.  *Correlation does not equal causation!*


----------



## CMB (Jul 22, 2011)

Alight cool I respect your opinions . So ima do something . Ima get back on a heavy cycle in 4 weeks which consist of test deca anadrol and dbol. HEAVYIRON, what pct would YOU recommend?


----------



## exphys88 (Jul 22, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/104658-first-cycle-pct.html

If you hang around long enough, you will see that quite a few mods are pretty intelligent, scientific and won't try to sell you anything (most of them).


----------



## CMB (Jul 22, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/104658-first-cycle-pct.html
> 
> If you hang around long enough, you will see that quite a few mods are pretty intelligent, scientific and won't try to sell you anything (most of them).



Lmao. Im not no newb. I been in the game for a while and have 6cycles under my belt. I'm 5'7 190lbs 10%bf . I didn't ask you for advice I asked heavyiron since he's the pole smoking steroid guru around here and swears he knows more then nathan


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 22, 2011)

CMB said:


> Lmao. Im not no newb. I been in the game for a while and have 6cycles under my belt. I'm 5'7 190lbs 10%bf . I didn't ask you for advice I asked heavyiron since he's the pole smoking steroid guru around here and swears he knows more then nathan




LOL! judging by the way you flaunt your "6 cycles" you my friend are a poser, and a newb. The only pole being smoked is you going down on nathan


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 22, 2011)

CMB said:


> Lmao. Im not no newb. I been in the game for a while and have 6cycles under my belt. I'm 5'7 190lbs 10%bf . I didn't ask you for advice I asked heavyiron since he's the pole smoking steroid guru around here and swears he knows more then nathan


 
I never swore I knew more than Nathan but I do know quite a bit. He tried to engage me once at RX and after he posted an article someone else wrote I showed him why the conclusions were wrong. He then called in the author of the article and the author ended up seeing my point. It demonstrated that Nate is good at copy and paste but not very good at critical thinking. You would be amazed at how much he has copied and pasted over the years without even understanding what he is posting. If you saw him actually write his own responses you would see he cannot spell and does not use proper grammar. When he copies and pastes the spelling and grammar are fine. He's a salesman and I'm not buying.


----------



## exphys88 (Jul 22, 2011)

CMB said:


> Lmao. Im not no newb. I been in the game for a while and have 6cycles under my belt. I'm 5'7 190lbs 10%bf . I didn't ask you for advice I asked heavyiron since he's the pole smoking steroid guru around here and swears he knows more then nathan



If you took the time to read it, you will see that what I posted was an article by Heavy that addresses your question!

you're welcome


----------



## exphys88 (Jul 22, 2011)

Secondly, just because you've taken steroids 6 times does not make you an intelligent person who can decipher good scientific studies.  First year science students know that testimonials are garbage in the scientific world.  Unless you have some education or years of studying scientific, peer reviewed papers, you have no ability to determine what good science is.  

Thirdly, one of the leading experts on aas use, Dr. Scally has demonstrated that SERMS are incredibly effective at restoring normal test levels.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 22, 2011)

Need2 is a lean mean steroid guru machine. All the EF sheep should see their leader for who he really is.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jul 22, 2011)

^^^^^lolol


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 22, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Sounds like Ironathete guy, even the picture on Ef looks similar, anyone see the resemblance... ? LOL
> 
> Hows that resume treating you?



It is the same exact picture actually!  

He cries and complains about IM but then continues to post here, and then makes a new name every time he's banned. Some people I just never understand, he obviously has some mental disorder and anger issues.


----------



## CMB (Jul 22, 2011)

Reason why everyone at IM is Mad at needto is for the simple fact that he outsells ironmags lol . Prince will never come close to nathans sales and the quality of his products


----------



## CG (Jul 22, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Need2 is a lean mean steroid guru machine. All the EF sheep should see their leader for who he really is.



oink

lol


----------



## GXR64 (Jul 22, 2011)

CMB said:


> Lmao. Im not no newb. I been in the game for a while and have 6cycles under my belt. I'm 5'7 190lbs 10%bf . I didn't ask you for advice I asked heavyiron since he's the pole smoking steroid guru around here and swears he knows more then nathan


lmfao 6 cycles and your only 190 lolololololol


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 22, 2011)

Needto






1. Buy curtains.
2. Never ever ever use sheets as curtains. Really, I'm being serious; I'm a redneck and we buy curtains.
3. Got puffiness? Ar-o-ma-sin 
4. No flat screen and is that pc beige? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OMG modernize the box man!
5. Blocking a door is a fire hazard. I'm just sayin......
6. Home made tank top? WTF?


----------



## CMB (Jul 22, 2011)

GXR64 said:


> lmfao 6 cycles and your only 190 lolololololol




Oh my bad maybe when i start my bulk in 4 weeks I'll be 210lbs. So shut the fck up


----------



## ceazur (Jul 22, 2011)

heavy unless you started using aas at like 6 or younger, there is no way that picture in your avi is recent..


----------



## ceazur (Jul 22, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Needto
> 
> 1. Buy curtains.
> 2. Never ever ever use sheets as curtains. Really, I'm being serious; I'm a _*REDNECK???*_ and we buy curtains.
> ...



redneck my ass heavy, where you from


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 22, 2011)

ceazur said:


> heavy unless you started using aas at like 6 or younger, there is no way that picture in your avi is recent..


 The avy is April 2011. Im 44 years old brother.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 22, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> The avy is April 2011. Im 44 years old brother.



W T F.. thats pretty fuckin amazin.. i thought you were some jacked 25ish year old placebo abuser


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 22, 2011)

ceazur said:


> W T F.. thats pretty fuckin amazin.. i thought you were some jacked 25ish year old placebo abuser


 Thank God for my genetics...


----------



## Boogz1218 (Jul 22, 2011)

ceazur said:


> W T F.. thats pretty fuckin amazin.. i thought you were some jacked 25ish year old placebo abuser



Bahahaha. Go read his training log. Good stuff. Take a look at his before picture. He knows his shit.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 22, 2011)

where are these before pictures you speak of?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 22, 2011)

CMB said:


> Reason why everyone at IM is Mad at needto is for the simple fact that he outsells ironmags lol . Prince will never come close to nathans sales and the quality of his products



And how are you privy to either Need2 or IML's sales numbers?
I have no idea what Need2 sales are and I could care less, I am not in competition with him. 
IML does VERY well, hence the reason we come out with a new product every month.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 22, 2011)

ceazur said:


> heavy unless you started using aas at like 6 or younger, there is no way that picture in your avi is recent..



yes it is very recent and that is him.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 22, 2011)

Prince said:


> yes it is very recent and that is him.




robert, you know whats kinda tight.. other than my wife, the fact that i googled you for some odd stalking reason and some where there was loads of pictures of you. I jerked to em


----------



## Arnold (Jul 22, 2011)

those are old, I am  much better looking now.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 22, 2011)

Prince said:


> those are old, I am much better looking now.




any better lookin an ill give you a reach around


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 22, 2011)

Links would be helpful. I paid a mysterious man money for an elite membership and I don't even know his last name.  But then again I don't have stalker in me.


----------



## bmw (Jul 22, 2011)

ah shit, I meant to neg OP but gave him POZ instead (no HIV)


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 22, 2011)

I f-in hate when  I do that.


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 22, 2011)

CMB said:


> Oh my bad maybe when i start my bulk in 4 weeks I'll be 210lbs. So shut the fck up



You are by far the most pathetic person I've never seen on the internet. You make a ton of different user names, run your mouth like your in the hood and are small as hell for running 6 cycles.  God only knows how small you are since you've posted so many fake pictures and each time I find the actual source.

GET YOUR MONEY UP!


----------



## ceazur (Jul 22, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> You are by far the most pathetic person I've never seen on the internet. You make a ton of different user names, run your mouth like your in the hood and are small as hell for running 6 cycles.  God only knows how small you are since you've posted so many fake pictures and each time I find the actual source.
> 
> GET YOUR MONEY UP!




Haahha


----------



## bmw (Jul 22, 2011)

All the big boards are a lot alike these days.  All have something they are trying to sell.  Hell, even smaller boards.  Gotta pay the bills guys.  These boards aren't free.  Need sponsors.  If EF is a spam site, so is IM, so is promuscle, so is...

Too bad we can't all get along.  /rodney king

EF has their big sponsor, IM has IML.  Same kinda stuff, same purpose.  Both are out to make money/turn profit.  Pretty sure neither company is a charity.  IM is crawling with sponsors.  A helluva lot more than EF...course EF doesn't allow open sourcing, so a lot of these sponsors can't be over there (unless they get really creative).  IMO both are good boards.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 22, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Links would be helpful. I paid a mysterious man money for an elite membership and I don't even know his last name.  But then again I don't have *stalker* in me.



We're a rare breed


----------



## bmw (Jul 22, 2011)

I always kinda lol too when I see someone talking about placebo controlled double blind studies on supps.  Most supps are combinations of ingredients.  You can find some studies on some of the ingredients most times (depending).  Some even DBPC (hopefully with a sample greater than 12 middle aged men or wtfever).  but really, no supp company is going to have that on any of their stuff bro.  they can't afford that shit.

Also, difficult to find those same studies on AAS or ancillaries related to what we are using them for.  I've seen the clomid studies on hypogonadal men or obese men or whatever.  It's also like I said sample sizes of like 12 guys.  I've brought those studies to my endo before.  Believe me, they don't hold a lot of water with the MD/PhD/etc crowd.  A lot of those aren't even placebo controlled studies.  

FWIW...


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Aries1 (Jul 22, 2011)

Lol@Need2 making a gimmick to push his snake oil. Not only is he a fat fuck but quite unintelligent to boot.


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 22, 2011)

bmw said:


> All the big boards are a lot alike these days.  All have something they are trying to sell.  Hell, even smaller boards.  Gotta pay the bills guys.  These boards aren't free.  Need sponsors.  If EF is a spam site, so is IM, so is promuscle, so is...
> 
> Too bad we can't all get along.  /rodney king
> 
> EF has their big sponsor, IM has IML.  Same kinda stuff, same purpose.  Both are out to make money/turn profit.  Pretty sure neither company is a charity.  IM is crawling with sponsors.  A helluva lot more than EF...course EF doesn't allow open sourcing, so a lot of these sponsors can't be over there (unless they get really creative).  IMO both are good boards.


Not all are created equal. After I called him out in a thread at RX(on his snake oil) he PM'd me to offer me free product to stop bashing him. I refused and the rest is history.


----------



## bmw (Jul 22, 2011)

you really think all the raw ingredients don't pretty much come from china?  Most all from same sources bro.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 22, 2011)

did he get run off MD too? his shit physique seems very familar...


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 22, 2011)

bmw said:


> you really think all the raw ingredients don't pretty much come from china?  Most all from same sources bro.


Never once grilled him about sources of his raws, rather, about the outrageous claims he made about clinical studies not showing real world results like his products do. It was pretty ridiculous stuff.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 22, 2011)

bmw said:


> I always kinda lol too when I see someone talking about placebo controlled double blind studies on supps. Most supps are combinations of ingredients. You can find some studies on some of the ingredients most times (depending). Some even DBPC (hopefully with a sample greater than 12 middle aged men or wtfever). but really, no supp company is going to have that on any of their stuff bro. they can't afford that shit.
> 
> Also, difficult to find those same studies on AAS or ancillaries related to what we are using them for. I've seen the clomid studies on hypogonadal men or obese men or whatever. It's also like I said sample sizes of like 12 guys. I've brought those studies to my endo before. Believe me, they don't hold a lot of water with the MD/PhD/etc crowd. A lot of those aren't even placebo controlled studies.
> 
> FWIW...


 Clomid is commony prescribed to restart aas users by some docs but the docs have to be pretty educated.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 22, 2011)

bmw said:


> All the big boards are a lot alike these days. All have something they are trying to sell. Hell, even smaller boards. Gotta pay the bills guys. These boards aren't free. Need sponsors. If EF is a spam site, so is IM, so is promuscle, so is...
> 
> Too bad we can't all get along. /rodney king
> 
> EF has their big sponsor, IM has IML. Same kinda stuff, same purpose. Both are out to make money/turn profit. Pretty sure neither company is a charity. IM is crawling with sponsors. A helluva lot more than EF...course EF doesn't allow open sourcing, so a lot of these sponsors can't be over there (unless they get really creative). IMO both are good boards.


 The extent that EF goes to to censor is mindblowing. I don't know of another board as censor based.


----------



## sofargone561 (Jul 22, 2011)

LMAO @ second post! i love ironmag ive been on a couple other sites and i havnt found one where the majority of the poeple are as nice or knowledgable as ironmag even tho i catch shit for knowing nothing about anything i still prefer ironmag over the rest ive learned more from here then all the other combined! i also like the fact that most of the prople on here dont try to push you into buying their shit wich is nice im not buying a car here


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 22, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> LMAO @ second post! i love ironmag ive been on a couple other sites and i havnt found one where the majority of the poeple are as nice or knowledgable as ironmag even tho i catch shit for knowing nothing about anything i still prefer ironmag over the rest ive learned more from here then all the other combined! i also like the fact that most of the prople on here dont try to push you into buying their shit wich is nice im not buying a car here



This is why I run my hole in anything goes and only read all other forums, I don't know jack shit either.


----------



## sofargone561 (Jul 22, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> This is why I run my hole in anything goes and only read all other forums, I don't know jack shit either.


 LMAO


----------



## country1911 (Jul 22, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> This is why I run my hole in anything goes and only read all other forums, I don't know jack shit either.



+1

I am slowly learning tho!


----------



## sofargone561 (Jul 22, 2011)

country1911 said:


> +1
> 
> I am slowly learning tho!


 
me 2 its better to take it in slow though then fuck urself by thinking you know enough this site has been great and most of the poeple on here have been very helpful


----------



## bmw (Jul 22, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Clomid is commony prescribed to restart aas users by some docs but the docs have to be pretty educated.



I don't know if I would use the term commonly.  Are we talking about doctors prescribing AAS and or clomid to known AAS users?  I know clomid and hcg are sometimes prescribed to men in attempts to increase fertility.  

I'm not saying clomid doesn't work or help in recovering HPTA to some extent, but like you said, a young guy in his 20s is going to recover in 6-8 weeks after a milder cycle anyway.

My point was there really aren't any DBPC studies out there in relation to what we (AAS users) do in any way.

Clomid works great for some, not so great for others.  I use Zyrtec for my allergies because Claritin stopped working for me.  Allegra never did shit for me, but other people swear by it.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 22, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> I f-in hate when I do that.


 

Done the too   that sucks!


----------



## bmw (Jul 22, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Never once grilled him about sources of his raws, rather, about the outrageous claims he made about clinical studies not showing real world results like his products do. It was pretty ridiculous stuff.



I thought you were referring to not all supps being created equally.  Which is why I referenced the raw ingredient sources.  

And again, there aren't any clinical studies (worth a shit anyway) on BBing supplements for the most part.  You might find decent studies on some ingredients included in some supps, but not the combo of ingredients that are supp "XYZ".  So supp companies look up studies for ingredient X, ingredient Y and ingredient Z and post those up because they're all in their "super-duper test booster" wunderbar product!!!!!!!  All those products really have are anecdotal "real world" results to back them up.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 22, 2011)

MEET JACK SCHITT...
[SIZE=+1]Jack[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] is the only son of [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Awe Schitt[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] and [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]O. Schitt[/SIZE][SIZE=+1], and he has an interesting family tree:
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]In 1957, [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Awe Schitt[/SIZE][SIZE=+1], the fertilizer magnate, married [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]O. Schitt[/SIZE][SIZE=+1], the owner of [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Needeep N. Schitt, Inc.
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]They had one son, [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Jack[/SIZE][SIZE=+1].
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Jack Schitt [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]grew up and married [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Noe[/SIZE][SIZE=+1], and together [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Jack[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] and [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Noe Schitt[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] produced 6 children:
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Holie Schitt [/SIZE](who came to be known as "The Lucky Schitt")[SIZE=+1]
Fulla Schitt
Shineola [/SIZE](who didn't really have the Schitt Face)[SIZE=+1]
Giva Schitt
Bull Schitt [/SIZE](who really looked like Schitt, the father),[SIZE=+1]
and the twins: [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Dip Schitt[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] and [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Deep Schitt[/SIZE][SIZE=+1].
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Dip Schitt [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]was not very bright, and was known as "[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]The stupid Schitt[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]",[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]and she married [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Dumb Schitt[/SIZE][SIZE=+1], a high school drop out who happened to share the same last name (no relation, however). Friends affectionately nicknamed them "[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]The Schitts[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]". Their marriage produced no [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]little Schitts[/SIZE][SIZE=+1].[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]
The other twin, [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Deep Schitt[/SIZE][SIZE=+1], went on to build a deodorant empire, which became famous for it's slogan: "[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Smell Like Schitt[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]". Interestingly, that slogan only worked in the United States, and another slogan was more popular in the U.K.: "[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Put a dab of Schitt on your pits[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]." When the company launched it's product into Australia, a third slogan was used successfully: "[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Smell Like Schitt Down Under[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]".
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]But soon, trouble developed and [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Noe Schitt[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] divorced [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Jack[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] and promptly married a nice man named Ted Sherlock, but being a modern woman, she decided to hyphenate her name. She become known as [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Noe Schitt-Sherlock[/SIZE][SIZE=+1].
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Jack[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] was depressed at losing [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Noe[/SIZE][SIZE=+1], but he, too, remarried a nice lady named [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Loda[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]. The blushing bride, [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Loda Schitt[/SIZE][SIZE=+1], produced a son of nervous disposition, whom they named [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Chicken Schitt[/SIZE][SIZE=+1].
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Jack[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] and [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Loda[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] went on to produce two more boys, [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Krappy Schitt[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] and [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Ugglee Schitt[/SIZE][SIZE=+1].
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]These athletic brothers, [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Krappy[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] and[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] Ugglee[/SIZE][SIZE=+1], married the stunningly beautiful [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Happens Sisters[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] in a dual ceremony.
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]The "[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Schitt-Happens[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]" Wedding was a huge affair, and this union also produced many offspring:
[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Dawg Schitt
Byrd Schitt
Hoarse Schitt[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]
and [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Pigh Schitt
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]But once again, [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Jack[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] lost his love for his wife, and left to tour the world. He recently returned from an extended visit to Italy with his newest bride, [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Pisa[/SIZE][SIZE=+1].
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]Presently [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Jack Schitt[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] and his 3rd wife, [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Pisa Schitt[/SIZE][SIZE=+1], are living without children in New Jersey on property which contains a stream of water, now known to the locals as "[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Schitt Creek.[/SIZE][SIZE=+1]"
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1](From now on, nobody can say you don't know Jack Schitt!)[/SIZE]


----------



## sofargone561 (Jul 22, 2011)

MAN YOU A KILLING ME!



jagbender said:


> MEET JACK SCHITT...
> [SIZE=+1]Jack[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] is the only son of [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Awe Schitt[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] and [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]O. Schitt[/SIZE][SIZE=+1], and he has an interesting family tree:[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=+1]In 1957, [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Awe Schitt[/SIZE][SIZE=+1], the fertilizer magnate, married [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]O. Schitt[/SIZE][SIZE=+1], the owner of [/SIZE][SIZE=+1]Needeep N. Schitt, Inc.[/SIZE]
> ...


----------



## bmw (Jul 22, 2011)

finally!  This thread was getting too heavy for anything goes.  I was about to abandon it.  Way to get it back on track jagbender!


----------



## minimal (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## JCBourne (Jul 22, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> The extent that EF goes to to censor is mindblowing. I don't know of another board as censor based.



AM is pretty bad too. I left that place to come here.


----------



## Boogz1218 (Jul 22, 2011)

ceazur said:


> where are these before pictures you speak of?



Somewhere in his training log in that section.  Not gonna dig through the pages to find the link, but it's there.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 23, 2011)

All EF related posts will be replaced with "leave Britney alone"


----------



## ceazur (Jul 23, 2011)

Boogz1218 said:


> Somewhere in his training log in that section. * Not gonna dig through the pages to find the link*, but it's there.




you'll do what the fuck i tell you to bitch


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 23, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Clomid is commony prescribed to restart aas users by *some* docs but the docs have to be pretty educated.


 


bmw said:


> I don't know if I would use the term commonly. Are we talking about doctors prescribing AAS and or clomid to known AAS users? I know clomid and hcg are sometimes prescribed to men in attempts to increase fertility.
> 
> I'm not saying clomid doesn't work or help in recovering HPTA to some extent, but like you said, a young guy in his 20s is going to recover in 6-8 weeks after a milder cycle anyway.
> 
> ...


 Hypogonadism is well studied with these meds. Men completing steroid cycles are hypogonadal.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 23, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> AM is pretty bad too. I left that place to come here.


 Very true


----------



## ceazur (Jul 23, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> AM is pretty bad too. I left that place to come here.




bout 3 - 4 years ago I went there trying asking help with weight gain in diet section. THe post got like 100 comments, not one talked bout diet, they were all referring to changin my routine and/or steroids..

I got scared and ran away. Morons frighten me


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 23, 2011)

ceazur said:


> bout 3 - 4 years ago I went there trying asking help with weight gain in diet section. THe post got like 100 comments, not one talked bout diet, they were all referring to changin my routine and/or steroids..
> 
> I got scared and ran away. Morons frighten me



Than stay away from the  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/138051-m-d-pit-crew.html#post2387448 thread


----------



## ceazur (Jul 23, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Than stay away from the  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/138051-m-d-pit-crew.html#post2387448 thread




aye sir


----------



## bmw (Jul 23, 2011)

ceazur said:


> bout 3 - 4 years ago I went there trying asking help with weight gain in diet section. THe post got like 100 comments, not one talked bout diet, they were all referring to changin my routine and/or steroids..
> 
> I got scared and ran away. Morons frighten me



well that's fucking stupid.  If someone complains they can't gain weight, the first thing I do is tell them to eat moar!


----------



## sofargone561 (Jul 23, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> AM is pretty bad too. I left that place to come here.


that was actually the first board i joined i didnt have any problems but i was referred here by someone i dont remember who and everyone here is much more knowledgeable and nicer


----------



## Boogz1218 (Jul 23, 2011)

ceazur said:


> you'll do what the fuck i tell you to bitch



Cunt Fairy


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 23, 2011)

Anabolicminds is the best place for NB christians like me who want to hand out unsolicited advice and prayers to those unfortunate souls who haven't found the lord.


----------



## exphys88 (Jul 23, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Anabolicminds is the best place for NB christians like me who want to hand out unsolicited advice and prayers to those unfortunate souls who haven't found the lord.




Praise the Flying Spaghetti  Monster!  Our true lord and creator!


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 23, 2011)

Flying Spaghetti Monster FTW!!


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 24, 2011)

bmw said:


> I thought you were referring to not all supps being created equally.  Which is why I referenced the raw ingredient sources.
> 
> And again, there aren't any clinical studies (worth a shit anyway) on BBing supplements for the most part.  You might find decent studies on some ingredients included in some supps, but not the combo of ingredients that are supp "XYZ".  So supp companies look up studies for ingredient X, ingredient Y and ingredient Z and post those up because they're all in their "super-duper test booster" wunderbar product!!!!!!!  All those products really have are anecdotal "real world" results to back them up.


Not sure if we are even talking about the same thing anymore. Anyway, there are many studies showing clomid's effectiveness in treating hypogonadal men. I can point you in the right direction but I can't force you to read them.


----------



## flexxthese (Jul 24, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Question: So it's cool to rip off normal members but when you rip off a "Senior" Member, they get banned?



my concern as well.




heavyiron said:


> Need 2 used to be a rep here until he ripped off someone he should have never fucked with. No need 2 spam is tolerated here once he stole from one of our senior members.



My hope would be that you respect ALL of imag members, (including those who coughed up the change to monetarily support the board) enough to stay consistent with these punishments across the board no matter if they happen to be a senior member or only here for a few months. We are all a little family here and keep this board going member by member. Unfortunately, (unless you have alternate motives) this has been shown recently to be the exact opposite, which is very very disapointing.


----------



## minimal (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## heavyiron (Jul 24, 2011)

flexxthese said:


> My hope would be that you respect ALL of imag members, (including those who coughed up the change to monetarily support the board) enough to stay consistent with these punishments across the board no matter if they happen to be a senior member or only here for a few months. We are all a little family here and keep this board going member by member. Unfortunately, (unless you have alternate motives) this has been shown recently to be the exact opposite, which is very very disapointing.


 Its hard to determine when a member has been ripped off unless we have proof. In this case the evidence was overwhelming. We are protective of all members rights not just senior members.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 24, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Question: So it's cool to rip off normal members but when you rip off a "Senior" Member, they get banned?


 No, we have never said its cool to rip off anyone.


----------



## flexxthese (Jul 25, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Its hard to determine when a member has been ripped off unless we have proof. In this case the evidence was overwhelming. We are protective of all members rights not just senior members.



I can respect that. Remember that last part in a few weeks, I have a strange feeling it will be brought back up. Just a hunch...  I hope not, but we'll see.


----------



## bmw (Jul 25, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Not sure if we are even talking about the same thing anymore. Anyway, there are many studies showing clomid's effectiveness in treating hypogonadal men. I can point you in the right direction but I can't force you to read them.



yeah we're totally not talking about the same thing anymore.  I'm talking supps and you switched up to clomid.

Seen the studies brah.  Read my posts.  I'm also not arguing clomid doesn't work.  I wouldn't say it works the same for everyone though.  Anyway, I'm bored of this now.


----------



## bmw (Jul 25, 2011)

this thread needs tranny pics.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 25, 2011)

please convert this post to "leave britney alone" ty


----------



## XYZ (Jul 25, 2011)

The truth of the matter is that EF...........................................it's just not worth it anymore.  It is what it is and if you have half a brain, you'll know what to believe, and when to run away.


----------



## bmw (Jul 25, 2011)

stop trying to steer this thread back on topic!


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 25, 2011)

bmw said:


> yeah we're totally not talking about the same thing anymore.  I'm talking supps and you switched up to clomid.
> 
> Seen the studies brah.  Read my posts.  I'm also not arguing clomid doesn't work.  I wouldn't say it works the same for everyone though.  Anyway, I'm bored of this now.


faggot


----------



## bmw (Jul 25, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> faggot



lol!  

wanna trade cock pics?


----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 25, 2012)

I have a question  who are the ones in Control at Elite? Like Admins etc


----------



## XYZ (Jun 25, 2012)

We all assumed you knew seeing that you were sucking Needto's d*ck.

Nice bump by the way.


----------



## Vibrant (Jun 25, 2012)

Hcgenerate


----------



## Watson (Jun 25, 2012)

OP got banned lol


----------



## SupaSwole (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## Arnold (Jun 25, 2012)

OMEGAx said:


> I have a question  who are the ones in Control at Elite? Like Admins etc



Nathan Chase, George Spellwin, Nelson Montana and one other guy, can't remember his name.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 25, 2012)

XYZ said:


> We all assumed you knew seeing that you were sucking Needto's d*ck.
> 
> *Nice bump by the way.*



How do you like the_ thread title _change?


----------



## Curt James (Jun 25, 2012)

Merlin said:


> Nathan Chase, George Spellwin, *Nelson Montana *and one other guy, can't remember his name.



Nelson Montana keeled my mother!

Wait, _no._ That was Nelson Mon_toya._ 

Hold it. Hold it! My mother's still alive.

Never mind.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 25, 2012)

Merlin said:


> Nathan Chase, George Spellwin, Nelson Montana and one other guy, can't remember his name.




His name was Omega.  Founder of the Omega Project and many other awesome supplements filled with placebo.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jun 25, 2012)

THis thread gives me lulz. Orbit is no longer an advertiser there


----------



## Arnold (Jun 25, 2012)

OrbitNutrition said:


> THis thread gives me lulz. *Orbit is no longer an advertiser there*


----------



## independent (Jun 25, 2012)

OMEGAx said:


> I have a question  who are the ones in Control at Elite? Like Admins etc



Is it true youre a scammer?


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jun 25, 2012)

I have talked to Omega on the phone and he is a good bro and got fucked himself or something went down.


----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 25, 2012)

OrbitNutrition said:


> THis thread gives me lulz. Orbit is no longer an advertiser there


  Are you serious?  no way !!!!!   Orbit was the ONE sponsor that never messed with anyone and ALWAYS took the high road......ALWAYS...............basically he is the BEST sponsor you could dream to have. If he left this is a sign of something very deep not for the good at Elite.  For the record the actual owner of Elite is not a bad guy he is in his early 50's and leaves the site open to his manager(s), he is largely manipulated by the others..............


----------



## coolhandjames (Jun 25, 2012)

You guys are gay


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 27, 2012)

Ahhhh I love you heavy !!! Your old Avi is more intimidating though !!


----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 27, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> You guys are gay


  maybe, from what I understand a Journalistic piece is being written as we speak and its not on N2..................


----------



## XYZ (Jun 27, 2012)

OMEGAx said:


> maybe, from what I understand a Journalistic piece is being written as we speak and its not on N2..................




You're still gay and a scammer.  Negged.


----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 27, 2012)

gee thanks


----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 27, 2012)

OrbitNutrition said:


> I have talked to Omega on the phone and he is a good bro and got fucked himself or something went down.


  HeavyIron and Merlin  May I ask how much we can speak about the structure of Elite here?  How specific can we be?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 27, 2012)

OMEGAx said:


> HeavyIron and Merlin  May I ask how much we can speak about the structure of Elite here?  How specific can we be?



no reason too. no one really cares.....sept you.


----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 27, 2012)

lol thats possible


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah i would say let it go bro, this is a old thread and no need to start a forum war ya know. Karma is a bitch I have told you that


----------



## OMEGAx (Jun 27, 2012)

Ill have response coming shortly


----------



## basskiller (Jul 9, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Need 2 used to be a rep here until he ripped off someone he should have never fucked with. No need 2 spam is tolerated here once he stole from one of our senior members.
> 
> Also keep in mind EF is heavily censored so you only see what they want you to see. I was banned there my first day just because I posted 3 studies showing Clomid worked well for recovery. I didn't add any comments or post anything other than the abstracts. These science articles refuted Nelsons posts so instead of dialouging with me he banned me. I asked Need 2 why later and he said it was out of his hands yet he is the mod in charge.
> 
> ...



LOL Bigrickrock banned me for point out that their golden boy at the time was wrong. I proved it by his own words.. They don't like when you mess with their "golden boy of the hour" ..LOL  Doesn't matter if you put in years helpingf the members there or two days.. You say something that refutes one of the people they are making money off of and poof, your gone.. They have it so it looks like I just don't log in anymore when in fact I am banned.


----------



## CG (Jul 9, 2012)

basskiller said:


> LOL Bigrickrock banned me for point out that their golden boy at the time was wrong. I proved it by his own words.. They don't like when you mess with their "golden boy of the hour" ..LOL  Doesn't matter if you put in years helpingf the members there or two days.. You say something that refutes one of the people they are making money off of and poof, your gone.. They have it so it looks like I just don't log in anymore when in fact I am banned.



Lol. Fuck them. Id take your advice over that of ANY member over there.


----------



## OMEGAx (Jul 19, 2012)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Yeah i would say let it go bro, this is a old thread and no need to start a forum war ya know. Karma is a bitch I have told you that


  How does this Karma manifest itself brother Orbit? is it magical in nature? Who will reap this Karma you speak of?


----------



## OMEGAx (Jul 19, 2012)

basskiller said:


> LOL Bigrickrock banned me for point out that their golden boy at the time was wrong. I proved it by his own words.. he does not like when you mess with the "golden boy of the hour" ..LOL  Doesn't matter if you put in years helping the members years there or for two days.. You say something that refutes one of the people they are making money off of and poof, your gone.. They have it so it looks like I just don't log in anymore when in fact I am banned.


 .............................. Bass this has happened to many others..............from what I understand an event is coming to address this ........  Need2 and George will not be the focus ...........  repetitive exploitation  of peoples blood, sweat, tears, privacy, creativity, and good will .......for no good reason other then simply ...... " Because I can "...  will be reaching a Wall..........


----------



## basskiller (Jul 20, 2012)

BTW, the golden boy I was speaking of was anthony roberts.. He made some claim about his product (the one he was pushing for PCT at the time) totally work by itself.. He mentioned the person who was taking it and when I checked on another site.. (also was banned there for this same instance as The owner was also making money from anthony) 
 This same guy that Roberts was using as his reference made a post  about actually taking Clomid along with anthony's product (I refuse to mention the name of it) .. So I put forth the question.. "How could you (anthony) tell one way or another.. Since the guy he was using as a reference was using clomid also".. I also lined to the post on the other site where the guy said what he used for PCT................Then   Poof.. all of the sudden the thread was heavily edited and Anthony's post about the guy was gone and I was then harrassed by bigrickrock (Who isn't big by any means - looks like a little wannbe thug with corn rows) until he banned me ..  Anthoiny must have said something to Brian and he banned me also.. two sites for one discussion..LOL 

Funny how Anthony was golden with both sites and all the mods, but not long after that, they all trashed him unmercifully.. calling him a fraud and phoney..  Yet when you as member say it.. You get banned.. Ask yourself WHY is that ..  I'll leave it for you to decide who the frauds are


----------



## OMEGAx (Jul 24, 2012)

Corn Rolls?  What are those?


----------



## OMEGAx (Jul 24, 2012)

???

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/164807-getting-ripped-off-never-fun.html?


----------



## nikos_ (Jul 24, 2012)

How much can you know about your self if you never been banned?
;p


----------



## XYZ (Jul 24, 2012)

OMEGAx said:


> ???
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/164807-getting-ripped-off-never-fun.html?




Why don't you let this subject die?

You post things and then think twice about it and go back and delete it, in countless threads.  What is your thinking behind this type of action?  Are you afraid you might offend someone over at EF?  It sure seems like it to me.

Why do you even care what is going on at EF?  This is not EF and never will be.

I don't get you, and don't really want to, but, you seem to have no spine.  Maybe I'm wrong but your actions speak for themself.


----------



## OMEGAx (Jul 24, 2012)

I post grammatically not good, so I always have to edit bro

I care because you dont ban people simply because you can........ and especially when it steals from others..........

in this particular case the truth when it comes will be as plain as daylight


----------



## independent (Jul 24, 2012)

I need a good diet and training routine, can anyone help me?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 24, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> i need a good diet and training routine, can anyone help me?



p90x 

ftw


----------



## OMEGAx (Jul 25, 2012)

more info coming........


----------



## basskiller (Jul 25, 2012)

OMEGAx said:


> Corn Rolls?  What are those?



I meant to say corn rows.. it's a braided hair style


----------

